# Finally got my magwell back



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I ordered a Wilson magwell for my MC Operator a while back from Top Gun Supply. I then sent it off to get refinished in black - so it would match the rest of the gun (it was blue steel before).

The time for the refinishing took 2 months instead of the 2 weeks I was promised - and, I was told 3 seperate times it would get mailed on a particular day (which never happened). But, I FINALLY got it back today (figures, I went shooting this morning before the mail came).

Anyway - it looks pretty nice!


----------

